# Sekonda with winged S



## TKLewis (May 11, 2017)

Hello, can anyone tell me a bit about this watch? It has a very military look and feel to it but I can't find any info online about it. It has also got the winged 'S' under the logo on the dial and case back also have the original strap that has this on too. Cheers.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sekonda used a winged S logo on casebacks and on some dials for a number of years, and I have myself tried to work out the dates for when this logo was used, with limited success. It does seem that this winged S was in use until relatively recently - hence your rather nice Sekonda watch - but I haven't been able to pin down the period of its use or whether it was used only on a particular class or group of watches.


----------



## TKLewis (May 11, 2017)

Hi Tourbillon,
Thanks for this, I was thinking that the 99026 was the serial number and the T94 was the year do you think this is the case?
The watch feels like really good quality bead blasted case and case back, it's like the quality of my Hamilton Khaki.
Cheers.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting comparison @TKLewis- the basic style of both the Hamilton and Sekonda has had a long life and still frequents watch company ranges today. The back of your Sekonda may give the clue as to the case material, but if not then I suspect it may be base metal rather than stainless steel. I too have a similar Sekonda military style wrist watch which came with a khaki-coloured fabric strap (see pic below), and another similarly styled Sekonda military style watch with calendar registers. These two watches do not use the winged logo and are from pretty recent years. I am not au fait with the Sekonda watch numbering system, but 1994 is a possible date for your watch - though I would have put your watch at some years later in date. I am often surprised at just how nice, and good value for money, some Sekonda watches are, and I do like your military example - noticing it has 10 ATM water resistance stated on the dial. 

This is the military style Sekonda model I have with khaki strap in my collection, with coated alloy case and fabric strap. It is still just about available new for about £40 (pic from houseofwatches.co.uk)










This version by Sekonda is still available and has a 43mm alloy case. It can be bought in a cream dial colourway or black and from Amazon UK costs £31 for the cream colourway and £33 for the black (pic from images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com):


----------



## TKLewis (May 11, 2017)

Hi Tourbilloin,
Great information thank you, I like those two too.
For the money they're great value.
I've included and image of the rear case and another Sekonda that I have that also looks military too.
Thanks again.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @TKLewis, I had to smile because you made a mistake that I believe I once made - confusing the user name for the posting status of the member. My user name is actually "Always"watching. :laugh:

I add extra congratulations on your Sekonda military watch with the winged S now that you have shown me the back. Sekonda models with 10 ATM water resistance like yours do tend to have screw-down backs and steel cases, and are a cut above the more usual run of watches from the company. Very nice. I also like your military style Sekonda chronograph - good to have the tenth of a second register rather than just a one second measurement. I presume that the chronograph has an alloy case and a flip-off case back. :biggrin:


----------



## TKLewis (May 11, 2017)

Hi Aways"watching"
Apologies for that, LOL so pleased you mentioned that as things could get very confusing.  
Yes the Chronograph has the flip-off case back, not too sure what the case is made of but some of the chrome has worn off in places.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/38nEqMYCyHnzeoPv6

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Nkik8ZGkmWAhALYE6


----------

